# Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

James Ehnes / Neeme Järvi / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake

Release Date September 30, 2013
Genre
Classical
Styles
Ballet


----------

